# Ufc 120



## LeedsLS8 (Feb 13, 2010)

If this event does go ahead, does anyone know roughly how much tickets are likely to be.

Id be willing to spend 300 on a ticket, do you reckon that would get me a decent seat?

Regards

LS8


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

yes.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Â£300 will get you floor, but tbh lower tier would be fine, about Â£150 should get you a very good seat


----------



## LeedsLS8 (Feb 13, 2010)

marc said:


> Â£300 will get you floor, but tbh lower tier would be fine, about Â£150 should get you a very good seat


Nice one, Cheers lads.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Do not go for the most expensive ones mate .. because people just try and push to the front and views are blocked

the fisrt tier is the best


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

jeevan said:


> Do not go for the most expensive ones mate .. because people just try and push to the front and views are blocked
> 
> the fisrt tier is the best


It's only good if you're in the first 3 rows - other than that too many heads. Big ones too! arre. The only perk really is between fights, undercard fighters usually pass by on the ground floor to greet the first tier crowd.

The best tickets have been being priced at Â£275 in previous events, haven't they? 300 should buy you a ticket and drinks.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Im not sure whether to get a floor seat or a tier seat!


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Tier. Go tier. Srsly.

Take it from a UFC-hoe: go tier.

lol


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

No doubt about it .. Trojan,, the first few events I went to I loved the idea of getting the best possible tickets .. but then i missed the day they went on sale .. and in the end i didnt regret it .. because it's much calmer and you enjoy the fights .. because the views are obstructed more on the ground and people just push about

I'd much rather have some spare money to spend and enjoy my seat ..


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Evidences A + B



















Crew and octagon in the way, meatheads standing up blocking your view... are you really going to pay to watch the fights on the screens?

Evidence C










Conclusion: it ain't worth the money.


----------



## FlikstRR (Dec 25, 2009)

surely a lot of your money goes on getting a taste of the atmosphere and the buzz of seeing it live rather than (in my case) a tiny live stream on my PC.

Having never been to a UFC my opinion isn't backed up but that is why i would pay as a fan.

My issue is however I didnt realise HOW MUCH the tickets are! :'( Gonna be tough for me to afford to go if im honest, if not a minor miracle.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

We are thinking about doing a promotion with UFC 120, 2 Tickets to win... Watch this space...


----------



## Romeo (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm gonna join the shit out of this "UFC FIGHT CLUB" and buy the shit outta a ticket when it gets released.

Missed UFC 95 for such a stupid reason.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

SOLD!!!! Cheers Peeps! :thumb



Kunoichi said:


> Evidences A + B
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Any news on sale date? Are there any requirements when purchasing tickets?


----------



## Ba1 (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi good pictures how many seats back were you?


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

1st picture was in Belfast UFC 72, was on 3rd row.

2nd picture was in Manchster UFC 105, last row of ground floor.

3rd picture almost up in the nosebleeds in Birmingham for UFC 89 (the best view of all events I've been to)


----------

